# Preise für Speicherkarten - Speed S7 VIPA



## JesperMP (8 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe gerade die Preise für das Speed7 vom Verkäufer in Dänemark erhalten.
Kann es zutreffend sein, daß der Preis für MCC MCC 512kB und 1MB Karten ca. sind. 800 EURO und 1600 EURO? :shock: 
Oder daß ist ein Fehler?


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2004)

du meinst wohl MMC karten?

das kann nicht sein, das würde sich nicht einmal siemens trauen...

vipa cpu´s kommen meines wissens nach mit allen mmc-karten klar. müssen also keine speziellen sein wie bei siemens.


----------



## JesperMP (8 Oktober 2004)

Laut preisliste heisst es MCC = "Memory Configuration Card"


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Oktober 2004)

Sind auf den MMC möglicherweise irgenwelche Lizenzen/Bibliotheken mit drauf?  Dann wäre der Preis denkbar.


----------



## PeterEF (12 Oktober 2004)

*MCC <> MMC*

Hallo,

wie ich das bei der Vorführung der CPU verstanden habe, ist mit MCC die Aufrüstung mit hauptspeicher gemeint, die MMC kommt extra noch dazu und ist im Gegensatz zu Siemens nix besonderes.
Der Hauptspeicher dagegen scheint was besonderes zu sein, wahrscheinlich wegen der notwendigen geringen Zugriffszeiten?
Aber das die Teile so teuer sind........
Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der Speed7 schon real in einer Anwendung einsetzt?

Peter


----------



## Kurt (12 Oktober 2004)

ich habe den VIPIANER angefunkt.
Der soll das klären und erklären damit das mal klar ist!

kurt


----------



## klaly (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bei der MCC handelt es sich um eine spezielle MMC, auf die ein spezieller Freischaltcode aufgespielt ist. Damit lässt sich der Grund- speicherausbau unser Speed7 CPUs aufrüsten.  MCC steht für Memory-Configuration-Card.

z.B. 
CPU 315SB/DPM 128kByte, erweiterbar bis 1MByte
CPU 317SE/DPM 512kByte, erweiterbar bis 4MByte

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## JesperMP (14 Oktober 2004)

Benötige ich diese MCC für jede CPU?
Benötige ich weitere Vorrichtungen, eine CPU aufzurüsten?
Wird diese MCC anstatt des normalen MMC benutzt?
Wie .... ?
Jetzt bin ich total konfus.
Erklären Sie bitte die vollständige Sache besser.
Oder können Sie mich auf ein reales Handbuch für das Speed7 verweisen?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2004)

@ Vipaner_112

Sowas nenne ich "Investitionsschutz", hat VIPA wahrscheinlich bei Siemens gelernt, oder ? Schade, VIPA sollte neben der Technik nicht auch noch das Geschäftsverhalten von Siemens übernehmen.


----------



## sps-concept (14 Oktober 2004)

*VIPA*

Da will wahrscheinlich jemand reich werden... Auf der einen Seite werden die Entwicklungskosten für Software gespart weil man gleich mal mit Step7 programmiert. Ums Design muss sich auch keiner ne Rübe machen - muss halt aussehen wie Siemens. Und was nun drin is.. wer weiss. Autohersteller kaufen sich auch öfters mal Autos anderer Marken zum Zerlegen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## klaly (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo JesperMP,

die MCC wird nicht für jede CPU benötigt, die ist nur nötig, wenn der Grund- speicherausbau nicht reicht. Weitere Vorrichtungen sind auch nicht nötig, einfach nur mit Step7 von Siemens oder WinPLC7 programmieren. Es ist auch keine MMC nötig, diese kann aber als Backup für das Programm benutzt werden.

Handbuch für Speed7: 
ftp://ftp.vipa.de/manuals/system300s_v/german/system300s_hb140d/

Leider wird hier die Sache mit der MCC nicht beschrieben.
Das Thema MCC ist aber letztlich nicht besonders wichtig, bzw. aktuell.

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## klaly (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ralle,

was meinst du mit Investitionsschutz ?
es ist halt so dass ein und dieselbe CPU (Ersatzteil) mit wenig und mit viel Speicher nutzbar ist. Aber mit mehr nutzbarem Speicher halt mehr kostet.


Hallo sps-concept,

ich glaub nicht das wir reich werden wollen.
Die Preise für die Grund-CPUs und Speicheraufrüstungen wurden halt so vom  Vertrieb festgelegt.

Zur Software, es gibt halt Firmen die S7 von Siemens "kopatible" Steuerungen herstellen, wir sind ja nicht die einzigen. Da die meisten Kunden ja Step7 von Siemens bereits haben, macht es natürlich Sinn diese Software auch bei unseren CPUs benützen zu können. Natürlich haben wir auch eine "eigene" Software, WinPLC7, mit der auch unsere CPUs sowie auch Siemens CPUs programmiert werden können. 

Die Speed7 ist eine komplette Eigenentwicklung der VIPA, bzw. Profichip. Da steckt ein recht komplexer ASIC drin, der den MC7 Code native abarbeitet.

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## sps-concept (14 Oktober 2004)

*VIPA*

Es heisst ja Konkurrenz belebt den Markt... Aber wenn ich ein Produkt herstelle würde es mich auch stören wenn jemand anders etwas "kompatibles" auf den Markt bringt was dann noch fast genauso aussieht. Ich mach ja auch keine € - kompatiblen Geldscheine und vertreib sie billiger ;-)

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Oktober 2004)

*kompatibles...*

es ist doch völlig normal das die produkte eines marktführers kopiert werden.

oder sollen wir jetzt amd verbieten intel kompatible prozessoren herzustellen. oder ähnliches??

auch sehen alle computer gleich aus ob pc, appel,... wem verbieten wir es da??

oder wer darf jetzt noch klopapier herstellen und wer hats nachgemacht??

also ich finde es gut das es weitere steuerungen von vipa, o.ä. gibt und diese dadurch eine konkurenz zu siemens bilden! ich denke auch nicht das die hauptkosten bei siemens in der entwicklung der programmiersoftwar sondern in der entwicklung der hardware liegen, und da haben die anderen firmen ja die gleichen kosten und die software lässt sich siemens ja auch teuer genug bezahlen, oder??


----------



## JesperMP (14 Oktober 2004)

Danke an vipaner_112 für den Link. 
Merkwürdig, das ftp://ftp.vipa.de nicht auf der Hauptwebsite erwähnt wird.

edit:
Hier ist was interessant: Cut from English FAQ:

"Can I use the MCC card also for back up of the program?  

Yes,  MCC is nothing else as a standard MMC with a VIPA code
The MCC code defines the size of the memory of the CPU. 
The operation of the CPU without MCC is possible, then (but) after 7 days the CPU will be automatically set to Basis memory.
The operation with standard MMC is possible with a CPU with basis memory size!"

Wenn ich ein Programmupdate senden möchte, muß es auf einer anderen MCC Karte sein?
Das ist ziemlich kostspielig, wenn mehr als ein Update angefordert wird.


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2004)

@vipaner_112

VIPA darf sich Leistung schon bezahlen lassen, das mach ich ja auch, aber eine MMC für 32,- € zum 20-fachen Preis zu verkaufen, bloß weil man da eine Nummer reinkopiert hat, das ist schon frech.   

Und das ist ebend "Investitonsschutz".


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Tja Ralle,

das Leben ist hart. Da kauft man ein Auto mit 150PS, bezahlt ein hübsches Sümmchen mehr als für die 120PS Maschine und was unterscheidet die beiden, die Software im Steuer-Chip.
Man kauft eine High-End-Grafikkarte für einen stolzen Preis und die Midrange-Karte ist die Gleiche, nur mit ein paar abgeschalteten Features.
Der Unterschied enes Intel-Chip mit wenig-GHz zu dem mit viel-GHz ist meist nur die Fertigungs-Güte obwohl der Preisunterscheid etwas anderes suggeriert.
Diese Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.
Ergo, was hier praktiziert wird ist für mich nicht überraschend, wenn es für Dich so ist, dann guten Morgen, wohl gerade erst aufgewacht.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2004)

@Sitta,

danke lieber Werner für deinen Aufklärungsunterricht in *moderner* Marktwirtschaft, da muß ich ja echt geschlafen haben. Wenn solche Abzieherei für dich widerspruchlos hinnehmbar und sogar normal ist, dann bitte.
Deine Beispiele sind im übrigen nicht ganz zutreffend, beim Zusatzspeicher gibt es keine Alternative, meisten hat man schon die SPS und merkt erst dann, das da noch ein paar kByte fehlen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Lieber Ralle,

wenn die paar KByte fehlen, dann könnte das Aufrüsten günstiger sein, als der Austausch der CPU wenn man bedenkt, dass dadurch vielleicht auch Probleme im SPS-Programm entstehen wg. fehlenden integrierten Bausteinen usw..
Ich hatte den Fall, dass der Speicher einer 315-2AG10 nicht mehr ausreichte. Die Alternative von Siemens war eine 317er oder 318er. Aktueller Preis 317er ca. 2800 Euro, Preis 318er ca. 4000Euro.
Wenn Du eine solche Erfahrung gemacht hast, dann relativieren sich auch die hier angegebenen Preise für eine Speichererweiterung.

Im übrigen finde ich es ganz richtig gegen etwas was einem nicht gefällt widerspruch einzulegen. Nur sollte man nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass eine bestimmte Firma dieses Spiel erfunden hat.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2004)

@PerterEF

Als wir die Speed7 einsetzen wollten lief unser normales Programm darauf nicht (Siemens Step7). Es hat ca. 1/2 Jahr gedauert, dann hatte VIPA es hinbekommen. 

@Sitta

...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ralle,

nun dann bringt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit der Speicherweiterung nichts. 
Aber grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee der Speichererweiterung gut und in anbetracht meines oben angeführten Beispiels auch vom Preis her noch OK. wobei ich natürlich nichts gegen eine Preissenkung einzuwenden habe.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Kurt (15 Oktober 2004)

Neue Produktidee:

VIPA kompatible Speichererweiterung für die Rapid!

kurt  :wink:  :roll:


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2004)

@Kurt

ja, das wäre doch was für Helmholz.  

Obwohl, da könnte das Imperium mal voll zurückschlagen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

Vor etwa einem halben Jahr musste in einer Anlage eine alte 315-2DP (doppelte Breite) ersetzen weil erstens der Arbeitsspeicher zu klein wurde und zweitens die Zykluszeit viel zu hoch war (über 100ms). Als Alternative habe ich dem Kunden die Siemens 317-2DP oder die VIPA 315-SB vorgeschlagen. Der Kunde wollte, daß wir die etwa 1200 Euro billigere VIPA probeweise in die Anlage einbauen. Von VIPA konnten wir uns kostenlos für mehrere Wochen eine CPU leihen. Die maximale Zykluszeit der VIPA war nie höher als die eingestellte Mindestzykluszeit (6ms). Bei der CPU muß es sich noch um ein Vorserienmodell gehandelt haben, da der Speicherausbau ca 1MB war. Probeweise habe ich eine Siemens 317-2DP in die Anlage eingebaut. Die Zykluszeit der 317 war etwa 10ms. Als einzigen Nachteil sehe ich bei den VIPA-CPU's, daß bisher keine zusätzliche CP's 342, 343 angebaut werden können. Ansonsten haben mich die VIPA-Steuerungen vollkommen überzeugt.


----------

